# Blotchy crown molding paint



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Could be the primer (some pre-primed are really bad, you know where it came from?)
Could be the paint (exactly what kind/sheen/type did you use?)
Could be the application (exactly what/how are you using/doing it?)

The proper fix would depend on specific answers to these questions


----------



## lewlewjones (May 5, 2007)

*answers*

The molding came from Home Depot, pre-primed. I'm not sure what primer was used. Paint we're using is Behr Ultra Pure White Semi-gloss. we're also using brushes (not rollers or sprayer). I don't know what type of putty the installer used, but he assured me it was painter's putty.
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Straight up, you've got a few strikes against you, sorry
I'm really just trying to give you the straight scoop here...

HD's "pre-primed" can be pretty bad
...really, really bad...like the "primer" cakes up like chalk dust
That's not helping

Seriously, if a client tells me that they've got pre-primed trim, what's the price to paint, I have to ask where it's from or check it before pricing
The HD stuff usually gets a coat of problem solving primer before paint
It can be that bad

The Behr, that's notorious also
Even on properly primed trim, it can be blotchy for 3 or 4 (or even 5) coats
Really, I won't even touch the Behr
Well-I try not to...I usually end up using a few products a year from them to see if they've gotten any better
I used that exact product a few months ago, and I had the same problem with perfectly prepared trim and more than a few years experience under my belt
Fortunately for me it was a very small trim project, and I've had a lot of practice making paint look good

You also just mention brushes, not what kind
Not that I'm trying to get you to spend all kinds of money (hey I don't sell them...lol), but quality brushes can have a huge impact on how the project turns out
So can inferior brushes...in a bad way

At minimum use "Purdy" brushes from HD
Though they are de-spec'd, the ones from the Paint Store are better
But the HD Purdys are better than any others at HD

As you already have two coats of Behr, I'd say we are past the primer fixing stage (if that is even part of your problem, it's a little late to fix)

But we can still make a difference in the top coats

Go to your local Paint Store (not a paint dept. somewhere) and get some premium paint
I'd suggest a waterborne enamel for the trim
If it's a Ben Moore store, it's Impervo (water-based) if it's a Sherwin Williams store, it Pro Classic, if it a Pittsburgh Store...I forget what it's called...
But even a latex semi-gloss (rather than a waterborne enamel) from any of those companies will be miles better than the Behr

You won't need much, just a coat if you are good...maybe two
especially if you have the Paint Store match the Behr color (they will...it's probably on their computer, but bring a chip, swatch, something... anyway)

If you don't already have the HD Purdys, get some from the Paint Store
They will be more than the HD ones, but that's because they are better
Well worth it too

I suspect a coat of the good stuff properly applied will solve your problem


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I have actually stopped using semi-gloss on trim and switched to hi-gloss. Usually perma-gloss from Dunn Edwards. The difference is noticeable.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

lewlewjones said:


> ...it looks awfully BLOTCHY in some places, almost as if the paint isn't covering.


Are these "blotchy" areas where the nail holes were filled?

We fill all nail holes with Bondo Spot Puddy and caulk the inside corners (outside corners should have been glued tight by carpenter). After finish sanding, all crown is then re-primed, always.


----------



## kathypullin (May 13, 2007)

*I'm using Behr paint from HD and am having the same problem.*

I didn't realize the paint was the issue, I thought I just needed to do more then one coat, only I'm on the third coat, and it still doesn't apply evenly. I'm going to stop painting now, and buy a better brand of paint tomorrow. I purchased better brushes yesterday and was about to use them today, but decided to read about how to paint crown moulding first, before I got started. Very happy I ran across this posting before I started painting again. :wink:


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd also check the putty spots first. Painters putty is oil based and sometimes that oil isn't dry enough to take paint.

If the blotches are appearing in the same place each time, you might try a small can of solvent based primer on the spots, paint each primed spot lightly, and then recoat the whole project. Another possibility is that the putty is spotted on various areas of the crown from just being on the installers hands. And yet another possibility is that the oil based putty is sitting on top of low quality water based primer.

The Behr paint will cover if the substrate is properly sealed.


----------

